# My wife wants to buy me a collected Works for wedding anniversary.



## Regi Addictissimus (Apr 28, 2018)

Greetings, beloved. My wedding anniversary is approaching and my wife would like to buy me a collected works set. The budget is around $100. I will supplement the difference. Please help me decide because as you all know, this is a huge decision as I will be devoting much time to their studies. These authors become like a dear friend. I am going specifically for collected works.

First the collected works that I own:
The Works of Matthew Henry
The Works of Rev. William Bridge
The Works of John Bradford
The Works of Robert Traill
The Works of Jonathan Edwards
The Works of Henry Scougal
The Works of Thomas Manton (BOT 3 vol)
The Works of John Boys
The Works of Christopher Love
The Works of Edward Reynolds
The Works of Thomas Adams
The Works of Edward Polhill
The Collected Sermons of Rev. Samuel Davies
The Ancient Church Fathers
All known works by William Gurnall
Many by Jeremiah Burroughs, Watson, Owen, Thomas Shepard, and etc. Sorry for the long list.

The collected works I am debating between:
Ezekiel Hopkins
William Perkins
J.H. Thornwell
Stephan Charnock
John Flavel
John Murray
John Bunyan
Rev. John Howe
Maybe the rest of James Durham's sermons. I own Christ Crucified

Can y'all think of any important works that I may have missed around that budget? I appreciate any suggestions. Has anyone purchased any Sovereign Grace publications? What is the text and binding quality like? Also, has anyone purchased from Solid Ground? I have contacted them a few times with no response. It makes me nervous to order from them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Username3000 (Apr 28, 2018)

Have you read all that you own already? If not, I advise doing that first; there is no end to the buying of books. Do you want to be well-read in the things of God, or have your library well-stocked?


----------



## ZackF (Apr 28, 2018)

The Hardy Boys....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Apr 28, 2018)

"Have you read all that you own already? If not, I advise doing that first; there is no end to the buying of books. Do you want to be well-read in the things of God, or have your library well-stocked?"

I truly appreciate your concern. I am indeed well read in the things of God but will never be as knowledgeable in this life as I would want. I devote many hours a day to reading/studying. The need for a well stocked library is many of these great works disappear and go for astronomical prices. The more secularized and digital the world becomes, the harder these works will be to find, at least in tangible form. Lord willing, this is a library that will edify me and challenge me for the rest of my life. Also, they will be of great use once I enter the ministry, Lord willing.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Apr 28, 2018)

ZackF said:


> The Hardy Boys....



How could I have forgotten!?


----------



## arapahoepark (Apr 28, 2018)

Bunyan,or
Owen or
Manton


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Apr 28, 2018)

arapahoepark said:


> Bunyan,or
> Owen or
> Manton


Thanks for your response. Your username resonated with me. I clicked your icon and noticed you're in Littleton. My wife and I are in the Bear Valley/Littleton area.


----------



## ccravens (Apr 28, 2018)

I am highly valuing my recent purchase of Flavel's works.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Apr 28, 2018)

ccravens said:


> I am highly valuing my recent purchase of Flavel's works.



That was the one she first suggested. Flavel would provide a life time of blessings.


----------



## JimmyH (Apr 28, 2018)

Not 'Works' per se, but a guy on FB has a lot of books for sale, among them Calvin's Commentaries. I believe it is the same as mine, Baker edition from the '90s with sewn bindings. On FB it is within the group 'Reformed Theology Book Club.' I don't know the fellow but he has some fine books for sale.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Apr 28, 2018)

JimmyH said:


> Not 'Works' per se, but a guy on FB has a lot of books for sale, among them Calvin's Commentaries. I believe it is the same as mine, Baker edition from the '90s with sewn bindings. On FB it is within the group 'Reformed Theology Book Club.' I don't know the fellow but he has some fine books for sale.



Can you please private message me? I am interested but do not have a Face Book account. I would appreciate it.


----------



## Apologist4Him (Apr 28, 2018)

Thomas Brooks and Thomas Boston. Might be able to find a nice 6 vol Brooks set around that price, Boston set though is in 12 vol, doubtful at that price but who knows, good deals are out there. If you like to save space and read on a computer and or tablet, Dr. McMahon has an incredible deal on Logos compatible docx files of Puritan works.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Apr 28, 2018)

Boston and Goodwin would be my top picks if they were in range. I forgot to add Sibbes and Brooks to the above list. I am keeping my eyes open. I struggle reading stuff on a screen. I prefer tangible, good ol' fashion books.


----------



## py3ak (Apr 29, 2018)

It is hard to choose between Sibbes, Flavel, and Charnock. Each one is very profitable. Personally, I might have a small preference for Charnock, but between them there is no bad decision.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 29, 2018)

py3ak said:


> It is hard to choose between Sibbes, Flavel, and Charnock. Each one is very profitable. Personally, I might have a small preference for Charnock, but between them there is no bad decision.


Indeed:

https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/which-set-john-flavel-or-richard-sibbes.65163/

https://www.amazon.com.au/Works-Richard-Sibbes-7-Set-ebook/dp/B00V0PXJUW

https://www.amazon.com.au/Works-Flavel-Books-Active-Contents-ebook/dp/B00606X23U

https://www.heritagebooks.org/products/the-works-of-john-flavel-6-vols.html

https://www.heritagebooks.org/products/the-works-of-richard-sibbes-7-vols.html


----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 29, 2018)

So many good choices. If you are entering the ministry, I would advise Charnock. You need to know above all the God you are dealing with, and I think Charnock would help the most with that, although all of them would to a large degree. Bunyan would make for easier reading. Eventually, if you are going into the pastorate, you will want to own them all.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 29, 2018)

Since he is one of my current denomination's greatest theologians, I say go for Ezekiel Hopkins.


----------



## arapahoepark (Apr 29, 2018)

Reformed Bookworm said:


> Thanks for your response. Your username resonated with me. I clicked your icon and noticed you're in Littleton. My wife and I are in the Bear Valley/Littleton area.


Oh fun. I have some family around there. So did I sway you??


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Apr 29, 2018)

greenbaggins said:


> So many good choices. If you are entering the ministry, I would advise Charnock. You need to know above all the God you are dealing with, and I think Charnock would help the most with that, although all of them would to a large degree. Bunyan would make for easier reading. Eventually, if you are going into the pastorate, you will want to own them all.



Agreed. I have a great deal on the attributes of God in my plethora of ST's. Although, I have been wanting to read Charnock's treatment of the topic. I ended up with nothing even remotely that I expected, G.K. Beale's three volumes on the New Testament's use of the Old Testament. I will still be adding these volumes each month. God has been gracious to put me in a situation currently where I can add extensively to my library before I take the plunge into ministry.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Apr 29, 2018)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Since he is one of my current denomination's greatest theologians, I say go for Ezekiel Hopkins.


I am buying his works this week, Lord willing, with my own funds. I went a different direction with her gift.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 30, 2018)

Are u using Logos?


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Apr 30, 2018)

Scott Bushey said:


> Are u using Logos?



I am strictly tangible books. Although, eventually I will cave and get Logos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JimmyH (Apr 30, 2018)

Reformed Bookworm said:


> I am strictly tangible books. Although, eventually I will cave and get Logos.


I too prefer hard copy to digital. Through Kindle I've been getting used to the electronic media and beginning to like it. In a recent sale I picked up D.A. Carson's Expositor's Bible Commentary on Matthew. I already had the hard copy which weighs 3.5 lbs. I like having both but find myself reading the Kindle version instead of the hard copy.
Logos has a free reader with many free texts. This can be converted to a paid for version at any time. So while you're saving you can get your feet wet so to speak, and take advantage of the format.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 30, 2018)

If u do that, the webmaster has an excellent deal on many docx file sets that are a steal!

https://www.puritanboard.com/thread...oftware-searching-puritanboard-special.95449/

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Dachaser (May 1, 2018)

Reformed Bookworm said:


> Greetings, beloved. My wedding anniversary is approaching and my wife would like to buy me a collected works set. The budget is around $100. I will supplement the difference. Please help me decide because as you all know, this is a huge decision as I will be devoting much time to their studies. These authors become like a dear friend. I am going specifically for collected works.
> 
> First the collected works that I own:
> The Works of Matthew Henry
> ...


How about the collected works of Charles Spurgeon?


----------



## Aco (May 1, 2018)

The Early Church Fathers, it's a good foundation for everything else especially Augustine for the Reformation, Post-Reformational Theology etc. I like chronology


----------



## Inactiver user19912 (May 2, 2018)

Thornwell and Flavel.


----------

